# High Hitters or Black Magic Piston



## 93 Lac on Ds (Dec 15, 2013)

Who has the best piston. I'm looking at buying 1 from either but wanna go with what people think is better. Being a piston would it matter the brand? Please put input on either if u have some.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

high hitter is the way to go.fast reliable customer service.no hassle:h5:


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

Dan from High Hitters is a good dude. fast delivery and great service. I have a HHH piston pump.


----------



## 85cutlasslolo (Apr 12, 2011)

Wat is y'all opinion on Black magic vs HHH as far as product


----------



## 93 Lac on Ds (Dec 15, 2013)

I've talked to both Dan and Ron and they both seem Legit as far as there product and customer service. Price wise it's about the same if it's raw. Chrome high hitters is 100 bucks more expensive. But at the end of the day Im gonna go with raw anyways. Performance wise who's is better


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

High hitter...you guys have a phone number...I am willing to pay a little more,but get great customer service..honesty,phone calls,communication!


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

High Hitter


----------



## 93 Lac on Ds (Dec 15, 2013)

7024187275 body man


----------



## 93 Lac on Ds (Dec 15, 2013)

And yea high hitters it is thanks for the input homies


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

Dan by far. Great communication and customer service. I'll buy from him just for that.


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

93 Lac on Ds said:


> 7024187275 body man


. Cool Thxs man! He on lay it low?


----------



## 93 Lac on Ds (Dec 15, 2013)

I don't know about here. I got the number off Facebook and it's his direct cell fone number


----------



## highhitterhydraulics (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks for all the love and support to all my customers we here at highhitterhydraulics strive to commit to customer service and we stand by our product 100% I will be posting pics very shortly if you have any questions on pricing we do it all chrome suspension,parts installs frame off projects contact dan @ 702-418-7275


----------



## highhitterhydraulics (Sep 2, 2015)

Our pistons are more thick more reliable and overall we stand by our product


----------



## highhitterhydraulics (Sep 2, 2015)

Introducing our new double piston whammy pump new to the market please let me know what you guys think feedback would be appreciated our pistons are more thick more durable and we stand by our product any questions call dan @highhitterhydraulics 702-418-7275


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

highhitterhydraulics said:


> View attachment 1747185
> 
> 
> Introducing our new double piston whammy pump new to the market please let me know what you guys think feedback would be appreciated our pistons are more thick more durable and we stand by our product any questions call dan @highhitterhydraulics 702-418-7275


 that is badass! Double piston to the nose!


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

highhitterhydraulics said:


> View attachment 1747177
> 
> 
> Our pistons are more thick more reliable and overall we stand by our product


 dans can u pm me how much this pump is loaded up with plumbing #9 and adex...raw tank ok or chrome....


----------



## highhitterhydraulics (Sep 2, 2015)

Contact dan at highhitters 702-418-7275 and thanks body man our double piston whammy tanks are incredible


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

highhitterhydraulics said:


> View attachment 1747177
> 
> 
> Our pistons are more thick more reliable and overall we stand by our product


I have one of these, went with High Hitter based on a friends suggestion, glad I listened.


----------



## highhitterhydraulics (Sep 2, 2015)

A highhitter equipped install


----------



## highhitterhydraulics (Sep 2, 2015)

Highhitter install


----------



## highhitterhydraulics (Sep 2, 2015)

Highhitter block with marzocchi pump head


----------



## highhitterhydraulics (Sep 2, 2015)

Highhitter equipped block with real marzocchi pump head no imitations call for details 702-418-7275


----------



## highhitterhydraulics (Sep 2, 2015)

Highhitter block with real marzocchi pump head call for prices and details call dan 702-418-7275


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

TTT! HIGH HITTER RUNS THIS SHIT MAAAAAANNNNN!


----------



## highhitterhydraulics (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks Dana for the support


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

highhitterhydraulics said:


> Thanks Dana for the support


no problem homie:h5:


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

highhitterhydraulics said:


> View attachment 1747257
> 
> 
> 
> Highhitter block with real marzocchi pump head call for prices and details call dan 702-418-7275


. Why do u say that's a "real" marzocchi pump head the new yellow ones no good? I put 2 #9 marz yellow from black magic it works good?


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

High Hitters


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

bodyman1979 said:


> . Why do u say that's a "real" marzocchi pump head the new yellow ones no good? I put 2 #9 marz yellow from black magic it works good?


post a pic or video of it working:drama:


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

For one, the "new and improved" gold marzocchi pumpheads require a clamp to prevent the seals from blowing. The old heads worked better and didn't require a clamp. most of the people raving about them are running weighted cars so the pump isn't doing much work anyway, all the extra lead and steel is.


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


> High Hitters


Hydro Porn !


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

This ad brought to you by Highhitter.

I say slam two #9 pump gear heads together and use a real high speed/torque motor, yes, cost might be approx $1,300 and only a few wll sell. Only cost saving advantage is a couple hundred less in batteries. Of course a larger piston tank, or a samller to larger tank.

Then use a or mount the tank elsewhere.

Then there is the idea of having real high pressure inside the tank ang using accumulators with check valves to release that pressure on return. Just a fast minute thought that needs to check for bugs.

Is anyone else here on LIL that have ideas, -or- are the ideas being kept sercret. Man this site is dull. Anyways, I'm pulling my ideas from this site and will post on the sites in my signature.


----------



## 85cutlasslolo (Apr 12, 2011)

Performance wise wat brand yall consider better?

I'm gana order a set up for my impala and want it to do decent Inches but don't wana have to buy a bunch of stuff that's not necessary


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

If LIL did business for the love of the sport, then they would pay for articles like I do. Don't people get it, you post, daily hits are counted and then LIL get paid for click click throughs rate or for just showing ads. and you get ??

Wanna make some money, I have for $5,000 to spend on articles, comments or replies.


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

Booyaa63 said:


> For one, the "new and improved" gold marzocchi pumpheads require a clamp to prevent the seals from blowing. The old heads worked better and didn't require a clamp. most of the people raving about them are running weighted cars so the pump isn't doing much work anyway, all the extra lead and steel is.


Shouldn't talk about something you dont know about , for one the clamp is for all Marzocchi Pumpheads to help prolong the life of the gear and to help from blowing out seal (like the old ones) but is not required, the new Gears are improved in many ways then one and are better then any before, just cuz you got old stock and are try to bad mouth something you know nothing about. when you come in 2nd or 3rd place, just know that it was a Marzocchi Penta that kicked your ass. see ya at the shows and good luck with that. ha ha


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/100009242229420/videos/o.32550309515/1461266557524738/?type=2&theater 



V8 Implala hits bumper in 2 hits! Penta Marzocchi ~ BMH


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> https://www.facebook.com/100009242229420/videos/o.32550309515/1461266557524738/?type=2&theater
> 
> 
> 
> V8 Implala hits bumper in 2 hits! Penta Marzocchi ~ BMH





with a fuck ton of added weight.


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

flaked85 said:


> with a fuck ton of added weight.



THE FUNNY THING IS I JUST SENT A HIGH HITTER MOLE OUT THE DOOR TODAY TRYING TO BUY SOME OF THESE PENTA GEARS THAT DONT WORK...WE PULLED A DARK NIGHT ON HIS ASS AND SENT THE PENGUIN BACK TO THE SEWERS EMPTY HANDED!!!(BATMAN REFERENCE FOR THOSE SLOW POKES) FOR A COMPANY THAT IS SO AT OUR HEALS THEY SURE KEEP SENDING FOLKS OVER HERE TO BUY THESE NON WORKING GEARS:roflmao:THIS IF FACT NOT SPECULATION BECAUSE THE OTHER GUY THAT BOUGHT MORE THEN 10 GEARS FOR THEM TOLD US ONCE HE GOT THE RAW DAWG OVER THERE....AND FOR THE RECORD THIS IS OJ AND ANYONE THAT WOULD LIKE TO SAY SOMETHING TO DISPUTE MY FACTS PLEASE CALL FREE TO CALL THE SHOP AND ASK FOR ME!!!!!


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

AND LIL IS LIKE MY SPACE THESE DAYS WHY ARE YOU GUYS EVEN ON THIS SITE MUST BECAUSE SOMEONE GOT THEIR CARD PULLED ON *** BOOK IM!!!


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> THE FUNNY THING IS I JUST SENT A HIGH HITTER MOLE OUT THE DOOR TODAY TRYING TO BUY SOME OF THESE PENTA GEARS THAT DONT WORK...WE PULLED A DARK NIGHT ON HIS ASS AND SENT THE PENGUIN BACK TO THE SEWERS EMPTY HANDED!!!(BATMAN REFERENCE FOR THOSE SLOW POKES) FOR A COMPANY THAT IS SO AT OUR HEALS THEY SURE KEEP SENDING FOLKS OVER HERE TO BUY THESE NON WORKING GEARS:roflmao:THIS IF FACT NOT SPECULATION BECAUSE THE OTHER GUY THAT BOUGHT MORE THEN 10 GEARS FOR THEM TOLD US ONCE HE GOT THE RAW DAWG OVER THERE....AND FOR THE RECORD THIS IS OJ AND ANYONE THAT WOULD LIKE TO SAY SOMETHING TO DISPUTE MY FACTS PLEASE CALL FREE TO CALL THE SHOP AND ASK FOR ME!!!!!


What about Wonder Woman, I hear you guys give her anything she wants.


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

Hydros said:


> What about Wonder Woman, I hear you guys give her anything she wants.


Better becareful TONY...Jessica is back in full effect..LOL


----------



## 85cutlasslolo (Apr 12, 2011)

85cutlasslolo said:


> Performance wise wat brand yall consider better?
> 
> I'm gana order a set up for my impala and want it to do decent Inches but don't wana have to buy a bunch of stuff that's not necessary


Any input here? 

Flaked85 could you please give your two cents I knw you've tried both products.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> AND LIL IS LIKE MY SPACE THESE DAYS WHY ARE YOU GUYS EVEN ON THIS SITE MUST BECAUSE SOMEONE GOT THEIR CARD PULLED ON *** BOOK IM!!!


 because its strictly a lowrider and hydraulic site. fuck divorce book. that site is a fuckin joke when it comes to this stuff.why are you on here still trying to say a gear works when you don't even run them yourself,lets be honest .its a great gear for lay and play. black magic products are good,the customer service fell off when jessica stopped working there.she was awesome when ordering parts.the gears you all swear by are nothing more than a repeat of the g-force II pro hopper gear back in the day. the new penta gears that your getting aren't a good hopping gear at the moment clamp or no clamp .and you should'nt have to load a car with weight to get it to work if you have the rt combinations in your set up.the only card that got pulled was yours because the whole gear topic on facebook somehow got deleted that the guy from virginia posted up about the scratches.this is like beating a dead horse truthfully because you're never gonna change your mind about the gear or prove you run them in your own cars.damn shame things have gone this direction. i repped black magic hardcore for years OJ and you know it even after everybody else reppin left. .it ain't the same place these days,EVEN YOU KNOW IT REAL TALK!!!!!!!!


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

85cutlasslolo said:


> Any input here?
> 
> Flaked85 could you please give your two cents I knw you've tried both products.


 hit me on a PM:thumbsup:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

This shit just got good now where's that meme at shit.......!!!


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)




----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

flaked85 said:


> because its strictly a lowrider and hydraulic site. fuck divorce book. that site is a fuckin joke when it comes to this stuff.why are you on here still trying to say a gear works when you don't even run them yourself,lets be honest .its a great gear for lay and play. black magic products are good,the customer service fell off when jessica stopped working there.she was awesome when ordering parts.the gears you all swear by are nothing more than a repeat of the g-force II pro hopper gear back in the day. the new penta gears that your getting aren't a good hopping gear at the moment clamp or no clamp .and you should'nt have to load a car with weight to get it to work if you have the rt combinations in your set up.the only card that got pulled was yours because the whole gear topic on facebook somehow got deleted that the guy from virginia posted up about the scratches.this is like beating a dead horse truthfully because you're never gonna change your mind about the gear or prove you run them in your own cars.damn shame things have gone this direction. i repped black magic hardcore for years OJ and you know it even after everybody else reppin left. .it ain't the same place these days,EVEN YOU KNOW IT REAL TALK!!!!!!!!


DANA LIKE I TOLD YOU ON *** BOOK MY CAR IS NOT DONE AND WHEN IT IS THERE WILL BE A PENTA GEAR IN IT...WE HAVE SOLD SO MANY OF THE THOSE GEARS THERE IS NO WAY THEY COULD BE AS BAD AS YOU CLAIM AND THE ONES YOU SAY DON'T WORK YOUR NEW HERO MUFASA RAN IN THAT BLUE CAR HE BUILT FROM THE START...THE BOTTOM LINE IS PEOPLE GET BUT HURT WHEN THEY DON'T GET THAT STOP DROP AND ROLL SERVICE THEY FEEL THEY DESERVE BUT AT THE END OF THE DAY WE HAVE SO MANY CUSTOMERS THAT IS IMPOSSIBLE AND JESS IS BACK GO AHEAD AND CALL AND ASK FOR HER IF YOU NEED SOMETHING SINCE YOUR TALKING ABOUT CUSTOMER SERVICE AND THE PERSON YOU GOT THE BAD SERVICE FROM HAS BEEN GONE OVER A YEAR BOSS!! THERE A LOT OF OLD CUSTOMERS THAT HAVE LEFT AND THERE ARE LOTS OF NEW CUSTOMERS FROM OTHER COMPANIES AT THE END OF THE DAY WE WILL KEEPING DOING US AND KEEP CLIMBING THE LADDER...OOOPPPS WE ARE ALREADY AT THE TOP BUT WE WILL KEEP CLIMBING SO GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR NEW PRODUCT LINE AND WHEN YOU NEED TO COME BACK YOUR WELCOME JUST NOT WITH THE LOVE YOU HAD BEFORE!!!


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

AND FOR THE RECORD BECAUSE I KEEP IT 1000 AT ALL TIMES I DIDNT DELETE THAT VIDEO WHY WOULD I DO THAT IT PROVED OUR POINT AND THE UN HAPPY CUSTOMER WAS MORE THEN SATISFIED AFTER I POSTED IT!


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

Booyaa63 said:


> View attachment 1751817


SO YOU TOOK THAT PENTA GEAR OUT OF THE PUMP YOU BOUGHT FROM HIGH HITTER YOU POSTED???


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> SO YOU TOOK THAT PENTA GEAR OUT OF THE PUMP YOU BOUGHT FROM HIGH HITTER YOU POSTED???


yup, put in a older colossus, the penta is better than a rockford or presto-hi but i prefer the older Marz heads. I dont know why you get butt hurt over people not liking the Penta gears, nobody is in here saying that your work is garbage or that your fabrication is garbage. I've said it in other posts that since your the goto people for Marz gears why not get marzocchi to make a run of the older style gears. the research and tooling is already there.


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

NO ONE IS BUT HURT BRO...WE ARE THE GO TO GUYS FOR THE GEAR AND THE REASON THERE CANT BE A RUN OF THE OLDER GEARS IS THE MOLD HAS BEEN SCRAPED BY MARZOCCHI AND IN REALITY THE HEART SHAPE DESIGN IS AN INFERIOR DESIGN BECAUSE OF THE POSSIBILITY OF INTERNAL DAMAGE FROM EXTREME PRESSURE SPIKES...AT THE END OF THE DAY THE PENTA IS OUR DESIGN AND IN OUR EFFORT TO REBUILD THE MARZOCCHI NAME SOMEONE ELSE DESTROYED FROM POOR CHOICES IN DESIGN CHANGES WE TRY TO ADDRESS ANY ISSUE WHEN A CUSTOMER FEELS THE GEAR IS NO GOOD...PPB THAT'S IT THAT'S ALL...AND ITS JUST FUNNY TO US HOW ONE COMPANY TALKS NEGATIVE ABOUT THE GEAR BUT STEADY SENDS PEOPLE TO BUY THEM FOR THEIR CUSTOMERS...DOESN'T THAT SOUND HYPOCRITICAL TO YOU??...THAT IS THE ONLY REASON IM EVEN IN THIS TOPIC ON THIS DINOSAUR SITE BECAUSE IM WAY TO BUSY FOR KEY BOARD CHATTER...LMAO


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

When is the hop between black magic and high hitter?


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

RobLBC said:


> When is the hop between black magic and high hitter?


Right Right....!!! No weight all power and pull the gears out to show that they where in the pump or pumps ........???


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

I'll just leave this here. Got it this week and I'm dieing to try this. I've always ran hi low but heard about high hitters see what it does. Single pump street


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

I like how someone with the screen name "BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE" is pretty much saying fuck all the customers that weren't satisfied with their product.


----------



## highhitterhydraulics (Sep 2, 2015)

We here at highhitters are constantly slammed with work but for the record we always give 1000%to our customers if you ever ordered from us our turn around time is very fast couple days maybe a week tops never had a order forgot about or took 3 months for a customer to get there product so again to all our loyal customers we will continue to strive for the lowrider community and future lowrider world highhitterhydraulics the brand of the future world wide


----------



## highhitterhydraulics (Sep 2, 2015)

And for the record we here at highhitters are willing to put our brand on the line in a friendly competition with no weight just power and prove it's not about weight it's about product and the build


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

highhitterhydraulics said:


> And for the record we here at highhitters are willing to put our brand on the line in a friendly competition with no weight just power and prove it's not about weight it's about product and the build


High hitter is ready for the hop; where is BMH?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Damn been so long since I've been on L>I>L I couldnt remeber my password...LMAO..

Anyways, back to the point Black Magic Customer service is everyone who works here at the shop. We take great pride in our services. AND have the best product to prove it, Number 1 for a reason...
Sorry some of you feel neglected. but we are beyond busy, and with new employees to handle work load, we are doing just that...KNOCKING it down, 

Anyways as the owner of BMH where did anyone say "fuck anyone" ???? 

AS for a hop I guiess shop call in effect...we game, whats crackin DAN...name a place...do think becuase I dont come out I dont have cars miboi....


----------



## highhitterhydraulics (Sep 2, 2015)

Dnt take it personal this isn't dan just a owner as well that run highhitterhydraulics in our installs but I'll relay the message Ron what you wanna hop single or double no weight


----------



## highhitterhydraulics (Sep 2, 2015)

Oh yeah your product and we can open pumps and see what product is being used and if any weight is involved friendly hop maybe after supershow


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

MinieMe209 said:


> I like how someone with the screen name "BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE" is pretty much saying fuck all the customers that weren't satisfied with their product.


PLEASE QUOTE THE RESPONSE WHERE YOU DERIVED THIS CONCLUSION FROM BECAUSE I THINK YOU MAY HAVE MIS READ THE COMMENTS SO HELP TO CLEAR IT UP FOR YOU SIR AND QUOTE THE COMMENT YOU FEEL WE SAID F ANYONE???


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

highhitterhydraulics said:


> Dnt take it personal this isn't dan just a owner as well that run highhitterhydraulics in our installs but I'll relay the message Ron what you wanna hop single or double no weight


Oh ok my bad didn't know Dan had any business partners so whats your name Mr co-owner?? We have a single pump and we will even spot you a few inches and pull the pump apart on video to prove there is one of the Penta gears that don't work out of the pump...Name the time and place highhitters and we will be there and if you don't we may just show up anyways!


----------



## highhitterhydraulics (Sep 2, 2015)

Sounds great on video even better as for me my name is John not business partner I run my own shop just run Dans parts and I stand behind highhitterhydraulics both single and double is fine just no weighted down vehicles lol just straight power and then we can take pics of inside nothing to hide here I know dan doesn't have weighted vehicles nor do I sir so after hop in Vegas is perfect


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> NO ONE IS BUT HURT BRO...WE ARE THE GO TO GUYS FOR THE GEAR AND THE REASON THERE CANT BE A RUN OF THE OLDER GEARS IS THE MOLD HAS BEEN SCRAPED BY MARZOCCHI AND IN REALITY THE HEART SHAPE DESIGN IS AN INFERIOR DESIGN BECAUSE OF THE POSSIBILITY OF INTERNAL DAMAGE FROM EXTREME PRESSURE SPIKES...AT THE END OF THE DAY THE PENTA IS OUR DESIGN AND IN OUR EFFORT TO REBUILD THE MARZOCCHI NAME SOMEONE ELSE DESTROYED FROM POOR CHOICES IN DESIGN CHANGES WE TRY TO ADDRESS ANY ISSUE WHEN A CUSTOMER FEELS THE GEAR IS NO GOOD...PPB THAT'S IT THAT'S ALL...AND ITS JUST FUNNY TO US HOW ONE COMPANY TALKS NEGATIVE ABOUT THE GEAR BUT STEADY SENDS PEOPLE TO BUY THEM FOR THEIR CUSTOMERS...DOESN'T THAT SOUND HYPOCRITICAL TO YOU??...THAT IS THE ONLY REASON IM EVEN IN THIS TOPIC ON THIS DINOSAUR SITE BECAUSE IM WAY TO BUSY FOR KEY BOARD CHATTER...LMAO


I reason I come to this site is to promote my education and oldies sites, steal ideas, and rake the haters. DAMN I need to rape a hater.


----------



## highhitterhydraulics (Sep 2, 2015)

This is not a attempt to put black Magic down in anyway the topic was what pump works better and what pump head not a hate or disrespect of any shop we leave that to the kids I just simply wanted to see what pump heads are better performance wise


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm a nobody on here...but i jus wanna say I called black magic and they have helped me quite a bit...if oj remembers I installed a long arm kit an telescopic cylinders in a Lincoln towncar....but on another note sometimes the customer service sometimes a little slow...maybe they need a department just for orders? But I would give high hitter a try will be doin a setup in a coupe devils in the winter...without these major companies makin parts for our cars we would be fuked!..so thank you to high hitter...black magic....cce...and anyone involved!


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> DANA LIKE I TOLD YOU ON *** BOOK MY CAR IS NOT DONE AND WHEN IT IS THERE WILL BE A PENTA GEAR IN IT...WE HAVE SOLD SO MANY OF THE THOSE GEARS THERE IS NO WAY THEY COULD BE AS BAD AS YOU CLAIM AND THE ONES YOU SAY DON'T WORK YOUR NEW HERO MUFASA RAN IN THAT BLUE CAR HE BUILT FROM THE START...THE BOTTOM LINE IS PEOPLE GET BUT HURT WHEN THEY DON'T GET THAT STOP DROP AND ROLL SERVICE THEY FEEL THEY DESERVE BUT AT THE END OF THE DAY WE HAVE SO MANY CUSTOMERS THAT IS IMPOSSIBLE AND JESS IS BACK GO AHEAD AND CALL AND ASK FOR HER IF YOU NEED SOMETHING SINCE YOUR TALKING ABOUT CUSTOMER SERVICE AND THE PERSON YOU GOT THE BAD SERVICE FROM HAS BEEN GONE OVER A YEAR BOSS!! THERE A LOT OF OLD CUSTOMERS THAT HAVE LEFT AND THERE ARE LOTS OF NEW CUSTOMERS FROM OTHER COMPANIES AT THE END OF THE DAY WE WILL KEEPING DOING US AND KEEP CLIMBING THE LADDER...OOOPPPS WE ARE ALREADY AT THE TOP BUT WE WILL KEEP CLIMBING SO GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR NEW PRODUCT LINE AND WHEN YOU NEED TO COME BACK YOUR WELCOME JUST NOT WITH THE LOVE YOU HAD BEFORE!!!


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

ron all i can say is thanx for the good years from BMH.I wont be coming back.its not like it use to be.:wave: and if this site is so horrible these days why do you still have a advertisement sponser banner on here?


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

IMPALA863 said:


> :drama:


Can't wait to see this after hop go down. Staying tuned in for date n time.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Every shop has it's good days and bad. Trying to keep up with orders and deal with customers can get hectic. As far as the new gears, I have not had any complaints from my customers. 90% of the cars south of the border get their gears from my shop "Coronado Customs". I am also proud to be a part of the Black Magic family and keep as much inventory as possible to keep up with my local customers, mexico and nation wide. Don't want to bad mouth anyone elses product but we have had customers bring in other companies product and when that didn't work I pulled BMH parts off the shelf to get the customer going. Coronado Customs in Yuma Az is a authorized Black Magic Hydraulics dealer and we stand behind our product, no band wagon jumping here!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

Don Pedro said:


> Every shop has it's good days and bad. Trying to keep up with orders and deal with customers can get hectic. As far as the new gears, I have not had any complaints from my customers. 90% of the cars south of the border get their gears from my shop "Coronado Customs". I am also proud to be a part of the Black Magic family and keep as much inventory as possible to keep up with my local customers, mexico and nation wide. Don't want to bad mouth anyone elses product but we have had customers bring in other companies product and when that didn't work I pulled BMH parts off the shelf to get the customer going. Coronado Customs in Yuma Az is a authorized Black Magic Hydraulics dealer and we stand behind our product, no band wagon jumping here!!!!!!!!!!!


. I haven't bought a lot from Pedro....but when I text him he always gets back to me pretty quick.....:thumbsup: Thanks!


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

bodyman1979 said:


> . I haven't bought a lot from Pedro....but when I text him he always gets back to me pretty quick.....:thumbsup: Thanks!


 Thanks big homie:thumbsup:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Can't wait to see this after hop go down. Staying tuned in for date n time.


x2



Don Pedro said:


> Every shop has it's good days and bad. Trying to keep up with orders and deal with customers can get hectic. As far as the new gears, I have not had any complaints from my customers. 90% of the cars south of the border get their gears from my shop "Coronado Customs". I am also proud to be a part of the Black Magic family and keep as much inventory as possible to keep up with my local customers, mexico and nation wide. Don't want to bad mouth anyone elses product but we have had customers bring in other companies product and when that didn't work I pulled BMH parts off the shelf to get the customer going. Coronado Customs in Yuma Az is a authorized Black Magic Hydraulics dealer and we stand behind our product, no band wagon jumping here!!!!!!!!!!!


 I went from a 11 old marzochi to the new 13 marzochi, I seen a BIG difference, idk if it was cause it's a bigger gear or what but I can't complain


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

IMPALA863 said:


> x2
> 
> I went from a 11 old marzochi to the new 13 marzochi, I seen a BIG difference, idk if it was cause it's a bigger gear or what but I can't complain


:thumbsup:


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

IMPALA863 said:


> x2
> 
> I went from a 11 old marzochi to the new 13 marzochi, I seen a BIG difference, idk if it was cause it's a bigger gear or what but I can't complain


 if u don't mind what is your setup? What do u run to use a #13? The only head I haved used from bm is the gold #9.....worked good....


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

bodyman1979 said:


> if u don't mind what is your setup? What do u run to use a #13? The only head I haved used from bm is the gold #9.....worked good....


Single piston. I have 6 1300 cca Batts going to it, I plan on running 10 but need to do some lil upgrades 1st


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice.....who makes 1300 cca batts.....how does it go with 6 batts?


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

bodyman1979 said:


> Nice.....who makes 1300 cca batts.....how does it go with 6 batts?


this place out in Tampa fl, it was in the high 30s


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

IMPALA863 said:


> Single piston. I have 6 1300 cca Batts going to it, I plan on running 10 but need to do some lil upgrades 1st


six seems not enough for a 13


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Booyaa63 said:


> six seems not enough for a 13


it's not, that's why ima run the 10 but gotta upgrade some stuff


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

For me both Black Magic and High Hitters make good products. Never had a problem with Black Magic just now stated buying High Hitters cuz one of my homies sells it. Can't knock either one down cuz for me they both good. Aside that the parts need to be good, it all comes down to the way someone plumbs their pump to get the most out of it.


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

9 batteries in the trunk, 8 batteries to the front. Black Magic pump with Black Magic #9 black gear.


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

9 batteries in the trunk, all 9 batteries to the front. Has Black Magic pump with Black Magic #9 black gear.


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

GOOD INFO ON HERE, LOOKING TO GET A PISTON KIT MYSELF SOON, WHAT ARE PRICES FOR KITS?


----------



## 93 Lac on Ds (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm glad I made this topic. Seems to be getting good lol


----------



## lastdon (Feb 18, 2012)

9 batteries to the front highhitter equipped real adex real marzocchi


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

lastdon said:


> View attachment 1763202
> View attachment 1763202
> 
> 
> 9 batteries to the front highhitter equipped real adex real marzocchi


:h5:


----------



## lastdon (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh yeah pops no weight can't forget that right Dana


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

highhitterhydraulics said:


> We here at highhitters are constantly slammed with work but for the record we always give 1000%to our customers if you ever ordered from us our turn around time is very fast couple days maybe a week tops never had a order forgot about or took 3 months for a customer to get there product so again to all our loyal customers we will continue to strive for the lowrider community and future lowrider world highhitterhydraulics the brand of the future world wide


. High hitter I'm lookin for plain back plates(3) ,3/4"steel block with side return,lookin for hopping springs for a v6 regal hit me up with sum prices and your PayPal info


----------



## lastdon (Feb 18, 2012)

Hit san up at night 702 418 7275 in the am I'll give u prices in morning thanks bro


----------



## lastdon (Feb 18, 2012)

bodyman1979 said:


> . High hitter I'm lookin for plain back plates(3) ,3/4"steel block with side return,lookin for hopping springs for a v6 regal hit me up with sum prices and your PayPal info


Hit dan up in morning 702-418-7275 I'll give u prices in am


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

lastdon said:


> Oh yeah pops no weight can't forget that right Dana


 WEIGHT IS FOR PUSSIES WHEN IT COMES TO A DAILY DRIVEN STREET CAR.


----------



## lastdon (Feb 18, 2012)

Lol true that's why you don't see those heavy weight vehicles being driven in theses streets it ain't fun if you can't drive them


----------



## 63 gdaddy (Sep 6, 2011)

nice bro


----------



## fr2022 (Jul 12, 2009)

Damn that look like the whole truth...


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

high hitter,the best customer service in the hydro biz.:h5:


----------

